# MAC - Grand Duos Swatches - Mar 09



## MAC_Whore (Jan 17, 2009)

Place all your *Grand Duos* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Grand Duo discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Grando Duo colour story thread.*


----------



## geeko (Jan 18, 2009)

*credits to Melz Makeup Manor*
*Moon River pics are are from the user *osprey* on Ebay UK*

Moon river blush

















*UPDATED WITH MY PERSONAL SWATCHES OF THE GRAND DUO SWATCHES I BOUGHT*





















and more

more swatches











ok my very last swatch. Hope this helps! thanks.... hot planet may look similar in the pan to gentle
but it is in NO WAY similar to gentle when swatched. it's more coral/ peachy than gentle












As the following are very big, i've posted links to them instead of adding the img tags to them instead.. so sorry about it!!

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w.../grandduos.jpg

top from left: Grand duo, Intenso, Moonriver
bottom from left: Loverock, Earth to earth, Hot planet

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...arthswatch.jpg

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...nduoswatch.jpg

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...anetswatch.jpg

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...ensoswatch.jpg

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...rockswatch.jpg

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...iverswatch.jpg


----------



## burkle (Jan 18, 2009)

Picture of Love Rock from Singapore Elle magazine.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 23, 2009)

Courtesy: BJOOTI.NET


----------



## II3rinII (Jan 25, 2009)

the grand duos:





these were taken without the flash.  i love moon river and the peach one (which the name has slipped me and all my product info is in my car).


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 24, 2009)

Cross referenced from the discussion thread. All credits go to erine1881.


----------



## kyoto (Feb 24, 2009)

Earth to Earth











Top - Marbleized Area of blush
Middle - Solid Area
Bottom - Combined


----------



## ceci (Feb 26, 2009)

Moon River:





Hot Planet:





A comparison picture with Moon River and Hot Planet on the first row, Pleasantry and Gentle on the second row:


----------



## icesng (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## jule8293 (Feb 28, 2009)

Above left Dainty, above right Moon River,
below left Gentle, below right Intenso


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 1, 2009)

Attachment 7982

Moon River


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 3, 2009)

Some comparison swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Love Rock (part with veins) is cooler and a bit lighter than Gentle and (Love Rock mono side) more pigmented, darker and also cooler than Pleasantry.









Moon River (veins) is basicly the same shade as Lightscapade, while Porcelain Pink is more of a peach (than Moon River mono).


----------



## Karrie (Mar 4, 2009)

Grand Duo





Love Rock





moon river


----------



## mc'caffrey (Mar 4, 2009)

intenso

(with flash (a little bit covered), NO daylight just the terrible light bulb.





on my cheeks, I have no make up on just the mono side from the intenso


----------



## stickles (Mar 5, 2009)

Sharing the wealth for the ONE time Singapore launches something early, sorry for the evening pics, color isn't very good!

*Love Rock*






*Grand Duo*







*Moon River*





*Hot Planet*








*Earth to Earth*





*Intenso*





Some comparison pics against what I already have in Sonic Chic:

I'm really sorry about the flash washing it all out, but it comes out all blurry otherwise....

Top row L-R: Pleasantry, Dainty, Warm Soul, Gleeful, Gentle
Bottom row L-R: Love Rock, Moon River, Earth to Earth, Intenso, Grand Duo, Hot Planet






Closeup with no flash:
Top row L-R: Pleasantry, Dainty, Warm Soul
Bottom row L-R: Love Rock, Moon River, Earth to Earth






Top row L-R: Gleeful, Gentle
Bottom row L-R: Intenso, Grand Duo





Okay last batch, it's past midnight in Singapore, I gotta work tomorrow, and I haven't even removed the day's makeup or showered yet. This is my thanks for all the great swatchers (but apologies for the bad lighting in mine!)

*Hot Planet by itself and Pleasantry vs Love Rock:*





*Dainty vs Moon River and Warm Soul vs Earth to Earth:*





*Gleeful vs Intenso and Gentle vs Grand Duo:*


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 5, 2009)

Hot Planet(always on left when both pictured) & Grand Duo
Click to enlarge pics for detail

with flash...




Hot Planet
no flash



with flash




Grand Duo
no flash



with flash




swatched no base 
with flash



no flash




Hot Planet




Grand Duo


----------



## Spinderella (Mar 5, 2009)

Love Rock:







Moon River:







Grand Duo:


----------



## *Lila* (Mar 6, 2009)

clockwise from top left: Earth to Earth, Moon River, Love Rock, Intenso, Grand Duo


----------



## Mawieka (Mar 6, 2009)

Moon River Mineralized Blush. Sorry for the sucky swatches haha.
Swatches are made in daylight without flash:







Left Finger is the marbelized side. Right is the mono side.





Left is marbelized side. Right is mono side





CiaoOo Marieke


----------



## Pinkylicious (Mar 7, 2009)

Love Rock




Love Rock


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 7, 2009)

More pictures:-​ 

Attachment 8074​ 
Attachment 8075
Moon River and Earth to Earth​ 
Attachment 8076
Moon River (top-bottom) marbleized area/mixed together/solid area​ 

Attachment 8077
Earth to Earth (top - bottom) marbleized area/mixed together/solid area​


----------



## leogecko (Mar 8, 2009)

some pictures of Moon River and Hot Planet in different lighting


----------



## Princess_July (Mar 9, 2009)

Love Rock





Swatches


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

Moon River on NC20 - with flash






Without Flash














Hot Planet


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

grand duo moonriver
nc25




swatches








it sparkles!!
on my face


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 12, 2009)

..........


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 13, 2009)

- Daylight no flash and no base
- NC 25
- all swatched with 1 swipe except for Dainty
- all the sonic chic blushes are in black font (of course tippy is not sonic chic)
- ? on grand duo because I forgot if it was that















all together now


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 13, 2009)

Swatches courtesy of the Lovely AngelBunny @ mayjkal.com
I am really stealing her camera!!






















































*Moon River On Cheeks* 





Thanks to AngelBunny again


----------



## ebvata (Mar 14, 2009)

My GD babies,i bought them yesterday.
All of seven are beautiful


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 14, 2009)

Lightscapade MSF vs. Moon river 





Dainty vs. Moon river





Swatchtime!!




Top: Moon river mixed
Bottom L-R: Lightscapade MSF, Moon river marble side, Moon river solid side, Dainty

Note: 
Lightscapade is wayyy prettier and less shimmery than the marble side of moon river.
Dainty is a lot more peachy than moon river.

Hope that helps!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Moon River on NW15 Skin.

Natural Light, no flash









In sunlight


----------



## ebvata (Mar 15, 2009)

My 7 babies on day light. (NC 25 skin)
Left is marble side,right is solid side.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee329/ebvata/DSC01632.jpg

http://i532.photobucket.com/albums/ee329/ebvata/DSC01633.jpg


----------



## splattergirl (Mar 15, 2009)

Love Rock vs Pink Split MES, got an idea to try to use its solid side as a highlighter


----------



## Purity (Mar 16, 2009)

My two grand duos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My sister took the pictures because the GD's are at her place atm because I don't have a MAC counter where I live and she got them for me... So I'll post better pictures and swatches as soon as I've had them shipped over here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Funny how some of these blushes have the marbled side up towards the hinge of the lid, and some of them have the solid side up towards the hinge of the lid...


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 16, 2009)

l to r: Intenso, Love Rock, Moonriver, Grand Duo


----------



## MissVega (Mar 17, 2009)

Grand Duo Mineralize blush in Love Rock
I hope I did this correctly lol


----------



## MissVega (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay here are two pics of Love Rock lightly applied to cheeks and one more pic of it this time in natural daylight.
For reference I am pale, I have no idea what Mac shade I am as I don't use MAC foundation, but in this was wearing Clinique Supermoisture makeup (sheer- moderate coverage) in Pure Porcelain





Showing my love for love rock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was my first set of mineral blushes so it was exciting lol 




On it's own!


----------



## MissVega (Mar 17, 2009)

Grand Duo





Moon River





Moon River - Love Rock - Grand Duo (with Flash)




Sorry I would have put these all into one post but I am a Newbie! 

Far left -Grand Duo (Swirled, Mono, Marble)
Middle -Love Rock (Swirled, Mono, Marble) 
Right - Moon River (Swirled, Mono, Marble)


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 17, 2009)

Intenso VS Merrily


----------



## pooh85 (Mar 18, 2009)

Moon River on my n35 olive tone skin! I love it!


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (Mar 18, 2009)

My babies! 
Hot Planet, Intenso, Light Over Dark.


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Everyone... I just wanted to post dupable options for Moon River:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## hellokitty235 (Mar 20, 2009)

HOT PLANET:


----------



## Purity (Mar 21, 2009)

Grand Duo:






Applied heavily on fair (NW20) skin. From left to right: solid side, solid/melange mixed, melange side:







Moon river:






Applied heavily on fair (NW20) skin. From left to right: solid side, solid/melange mixed, melange side:


----------



## KarlaSugar (Mar 23, 2009)

These were swatched marbled side, mono side, then blended.  Moon River photographed so sheerly!  It's shimmery white-pink highlight, sweet pink, and the blend reminds me of Lucent.  

Every Grand Duo is shimmery.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## moonlit (Apr 12, 2009)

Moon river on nc 42 skintone


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 13, 2009)

I received Moon River today!


----------



## Almost black. (May 15, 2009)

Here is my Moon river 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Picture is taken by the window, no flash and it's his true color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'll edit this post tomorrow and put also a swatch on my hand and/or my face)







melange
solid
mixed

Picture is taken by the window, no flash.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 27, 2009)

Light over Dark, Warmed MSF, Shooting Star MSF





Light over Dark (light Side+Dark Side) , Warmed MSF, Shooting Star MSF


----------



## wannabelyn (Aug 23, 2009)

Hot Planet on NC25, looks plum before swatching, more coral -red after swatching.

No flash










Flash


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Nov 2, 2009)

Light over Dark - NC30-35






Without flash / with flash


----------

